# Training pepper



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Training pepper at 8.5 weeks old!

http://youtu.be/faCREGBoTG8


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Good girl Pepper! Aw she looks so small compared to Roo now (she's 20 weeks on Tues).


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you! Roo is so gorgeous! I'm always looking at her!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is so cute and so smart. What a perfect poo.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a great start for Pepper, she is quite adorable and as bright as a button!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

She really is quite lovely = she sleeps through until 6.30am (and then goes back for 2 hours!) and she does all her toileting outside! I think she must be older than 8.5 weeks????!!!!!!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

and guess what - I'm already thinking about Poo number 2 next year!!! (Dont tell hubby! Ha!)


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! What a clever girl


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah that is very cute! That's very clever to do 'paw' so soon! x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh, she is super cute 
And very clever too


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is amazing!! And she acts so very eager!! Carley is just now doing high 5, but she is 20 weeks, good grief thats smart!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sharon you should definitely go for number two, maybe a choccie roan boy?!


----------

